# khe / titus lenny 16 zoll Bmx umbau



## hakenschlag (4. Januar 2013)

So langsam wird es Zeit das meine Tochter ein Hüpfrad bekommt. Ich hatte immer gehofft das sie darauf Lust hat wenn ich sie nur fleissig mit Danny Macaskill Videos füttere  und das hat gut geklappt. Nun wollte ich gleich zum Großschlag ausholen und ein Rad kaufen. In der 16 Zoll Bmx Sparte ist die Auswahl nicht grade groß. Nach langen hin und her kam eigentlich nur eins in frage da das gewicht nicht gleich dem Fahrerin Gewicht ist:
http://www.endo-bikes.de/bmx-race/komplettrader/proline-pitboss-16-schwa4958.html
6,3 Kilo sind eine sehr gute Ansage für ein Rad von der Stange. Ausserdem sitzt der Händler nur 5 Kilometer von meinen Wohnort entfernt. Leider gibt es da Drei Probleme: 
-Der Preis, falls ihr das Ganze doch nicht gefällt.
-Absolut nicht lieferbar im Moment
-Und zu guter letzt hab ich seit 20 Jahren kein Komplettes Rad mehr gekauft, da mir das basteln zuviel freude bereitet.
Also hab ich kurzer Hand etwas aus der Bucht gefischt. 
Ein Titus Lenny das bei KHE produziert wird.

Der Zustand ist gut gebraucht aber das macht ja nix es soll ja eh umgebaut werden. Zumal meine Kleine eine für sie Lebenswichtige Vorgabe gemacht hat:
" Papa es muss Pink sein!!!!"
Oh graus , aber was solls.
So nun mal ein Paar Fotos von dem Trümmer:
Tatsächlich hat mich das gewicht doch fast positve überrascht,  jedenfalls für so einen unsinnig dimensionierten Stahltrümmer. ich meine  welche 5 jährige könnte sowas kaputt kriegen. Rahmen und Gabel sind aus  Hi-Ten und wiegen zusammen schonmal 3 ,1 Kilo. Die Laufräder haben 32  Speichen, und der Lenker scheint aus Vollstahl zu sein. Zumindest ist also viel einspaar Potenzial. Wie Sinnig oder Unsinnig so ein Projekt sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber auf der haben Seite steht: Der riesen Spass den mir das Projekt machen wird, und die hoffentliche große Freude der Kleinen


----------



## hakenschlag (4. Januar 2013)

Es hat mir keine Ruhe Gelassen, ich musste schnell mal was basteln 
Das Vorderrad erschien mir doch leicht zu bearbeiten.
Die verbauten Naben sehen so unendlich billig und schwer aus, das schreit nach umspeichen. Die Waage zeigt satte 684 Gramm ohne Reifen und Felgenband. In einer Kiste habe ich noch eine Lx Nabe die bei einen Nabendynamo Umbau übrig geblieben ist, die wird herhalten müssen. Dann werde ich noch jede 2 Speiche weglassen und hoffen das dass hält 
Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. 352 Gramm allerdings ohne Schnellspanner. Dennoch locker 300 Gramm nur am Vorderrad gespart, sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (4. Januar 2013)

Cool, endlich wieder ein Bastelthread. Mal gespannt, was bei rauskommt.

Glücklich die Kinder, die einen Vater haben, der gut Schrauben kann (und vielleicht auch selbst ne kleine Schraube locker hat).
Aber rein rational kann man so ein Projekt nicht betrachten, es muss auch Spaß machen.


----------



## Y_G (6. Januar 2013)

ich finde das ist schon rational zu begründen... den Kleinen macht es mit so einem Bike einfach mehr Spaß und damit ist es die Arbeit und das Geld wert!


----------



## Mamara (6. Januar 2013)

Wog ne Felge unter 150g oder wie kommt das Endgewicht zusammen???


----------



## hakenschlag (6. Januar 2013)

Nee die Felge wiegt knapp 200. da ist bei wiegen irgendein Fehler unterlaufen..... keine ahnung was aber das Vorderrad wiegt 434 gramm.
wie schade, aber immer noch besser als vorher. 
Heute morgen habe ich Rosa Pulverlack im Netz geordert. Strahlen und beschichten kann ich aber leider nicht in den nächsten 10 Tagen 
auch die gabel frage lässt mir keine Ruhe, es fällt mir schwer eine 1 kilo Gabel wieder zu verbauen, aber die auswahl in 16 zoll ist sehr mager.


----------



## hakenschlag (7. Januar 2013)

So da ich im Moment nicht viel tun kann, es fehlen noch diverseTeile. Und der Pulverlack noch auf sich warten lässt. Hab ich mich an der Sattelstütze ausgetobt.
Der alte Sattel samt Stütze und Kloben wog 451 gr. 
Und diese fiesen Sattelkloben aus Stahl sind mir ein Greuel. Also hab ich meine Altteilekiste geplündert und aus der vorhandenen Sattelkerze eine Stütze mit Zweischrauben Klemmung gebaut. Nach viel Bohren und feilen, sind fast 100 gr. gespart


----------



## hakenschlag (1. Februar 2013)

Endlich nach langer Pause geht es weiter. 2 mal hätte mich meine Tochter fast mit der Überraschung erwischt, ich konnte noch im letzten Moment eine Decke über das Corpus Delicti werfen. Aber sie ahnt wohl schon etwas 
Am letzten Wochende habe ich es endlich geschafft den Rahmen Sand zu strahlen. Und im Laufe der Woche hat ein Freund ihn für mich gepulvert. In wunsch Farbe der Kleinen. Wir haben das Projekt inzwischen Miss Piggy getauft. Auch sind endlich die Schwalbe Big Apple Reifen eingetroffen sowie der Tretlager Adapter um ein normales BSA innenlager in den Rahmen zu bauen. Nach dem Einbau des Adapter habe ich nun eine Gehäuse breite von 780mm was wohl noch ein Problem werden wird.
Achja und wie zum teufel fügt man eigentlich große Bilder in den Text ein?
Ich finde mit den schwarzen Parts sieht das Rosa ganz nett aus. Schade das die Laufräder silber sind. Aber das wäre mir dann doch zu teuer das zu ändern. Der Reifen ist erfreulich leichter als die Orginalen, auch wenn das hier sicher kein Leichtgewichts Projekt wird. Nun warte ich noch auf die Gabel deren Schaft grage auf Ahead umgebaut wird. Was nur optische Gründe hat und das es Spass macht sowas umzubauen 
Das Hinterrad ist erstmal eine vorläufige Lösung, da mir immer noch keine Nabe mit schraubkranz Aufnahme, 32 Speichenlöchern und 110 mm Einbaumass über den Weg gelaufen ist. Falls jemand sowas hat melde er sich doch bitte


----------



## trolliver (2. Februar 2013)

hakenschlag schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sie ahnt wohl schon etwas


Hallo hakenschlag,

das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Unser Kleiner hat seit er zwei ist immer schon den richtigen Riecher gehabt. Liegt wohl auch an den Alten, die ihre eigene Vorfreude nicht immer im Zaum halten.

Tolles Projekt. Das erste Rad von Philipp war ja auch ein BMX, allerdings von der Stange. wenn er mit dem um die Ecke scheeste und irgenwo andere, meist ältere Kinder rumlungerten, hörte man meistens: "boah, der Kleine da hat ein richtiges BMX!" und "Wie alt ist der?"

Er fuhr es von 2 1/2 bis 3 1/2, dann gab's das CNOC16.

Ich finde das Rosa überhaupt nicht schlimm, da gibt es wesentlich schlimmere. Ich könnte mir hier in OL, wo ständig Räder geklaut werden, sogar auch solch eine Farbe für mich vorstellen. Das wäre diebstahlsicherer. Wobei mein Matschgrün am Jekyll auch abschreckt. ;-)

Oliver


----------



## hakenschlag (10. Februar 2013)

Weiter gehts 
Gestern hab ich mich mal an der Kurbel versucht. Als Ausgangsbasis diente eine alte verkratzte Suntour xce Kurbel. Leider habe ich keine Drehbank oder dergleichen, also musste ich auf der Rückseite die Aufnahme für das dritte Kettenblatt von Hand mit Feilen und Sägen entfernen....
Danach habe ich die Kurbel noch Sandgestrahlt, gefällt mir optisch ganz gut, ich mag aufpoliert nicht so gerne, ausserdem bin ich zu faul dafür . Ich überlege die Kurbel noch zu Pulvern, aber ob Schwarz oder Pink ist die Frage oder doch Polieren ???
Leider ist das Gewind in der Linken Kurbel total schief geworden ??? Da muss ich wohl nochmal ran. Hab allerdings keine Idee was schief gegangen ist und wie ich das beim nächsten mal besser machen kann. ???
Der Vorbau ist auch endlich angekommen. Farblich passte er so garnicht ins Konzept. Also hab ich die Eloxierten Teile im Säurebad wieder Silber geätzt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf die Gabel warten die Opa noch auf Ahead umbauen will. Aber das kann dauern.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Y_G (10. Februar 2013)

die Kurbel gefällt mir gut ... auf gnubbel Vorbauten stehe ich nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .SoulRider. (10. Februar 2013)

Sieht sehr schön aus und wenn's Gewicht auch noch unter 8kg kommt hast Du alles richtig gemacht.
Es geht halt nichts übers selbst schrauben.


----------



## elistra (6. September 2014)

Ist das Rad fertig geworden? 
Ich habe jetzt auch dieses Rad hier stehen und überlege wie man das Gewicht optimiert.


----------



## KIV (6. September 2014)

http://www.frechstylershop.de/details/product/sun-ringle-sun-light-rear-hub-black.html
Diese Nabe habe ich für unser BMX-zu-Kinderrad-Umbauprojekt besorgt. Ist schön leicht und wertig verarbeitet.

Den Rahmen werde ich allerdings jetzt doch tauschen, weil bei dem Rad (billiges 20" Fishbone aus Alu) das Tretlager BMX-typisch viel zu hoch liegt.
Die Nabe werde ich dann aufspacern und die Hohlachse für Schnellspanner aufbohren lassen...


----------



## elistra (6. September 2014)

Es soll hier ja unbedingt ein Bmx sein. Das gekaufte in 18 Zoll war noch zu groß und das Titus stand im Nachbarort da habe ich das einfach mal abgeholt. 
Er will da auch richtig mit in den Skatepark und auf die Dirt-Strecke die wir hier haben. 
Er ist auch schon 7 aber halt recht klein.


----------



## elistra (6. September 2014)

Ist das ok. Wenn ich einfach in diesem Thread schreibe oder soll ich einen neuen aufmachen? 

Ich hätte da nämlich ein paar Fragen. Ich kenne mich ja überhaupt nicht mit der Materie aus. 

Ich habe mir das gerade genauer angesehen und gemerkt das beim Freilauf die Pedale mitdrehen. Auch scheint irgendwo im Antrieb etwas zu schleifen/blockieren. Aber nicht dauerhaft sondern immer wieder zwischendurch? 

Das andere Rad ist ein Wethepeople. Bei dem ist das nicht so. Da läuft das Rad einfach weiter und bleibt nicht so abgehackt plötzlich stehen.


----------



## elistra (6. September 2014)

Ach und das er viel mehr/schneller treten muss liegt an der Reifengröße oder an den Zahnrädern? 
Die Zahnräder vorne sind gleich 25 Zähne hinten hat das Titus 16 Zähne und das WTP hat nur 8 Zähne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (6. September 2014)

Dafür ist ein BMX ja auch gedacht. Mein Umbauversuch für den Gebrauch als Alltagsrad ist aber auch nicht gänzlich gescheitert. Unser Junior hatte viel Spaß mit dem Rad und z.B. zum Treppenrunterfahren ist ein hohes Tretlager ja nicht so verkehrt... 

Großes Leichtbaupotenzial bieten BMX sicherlich bei den Laufrädern: Vorne reichen 20 Speichen radial, hinten 28 oder 32 Speichen, 2-fach gekreuzt oder links auch radial.
Die Felgen und Speichennippel aus Alu.
Nabe vorne zB ne olle Rennradnabe o.ä., hinten z.B. die Sun (s. Link oben).
Reifen bei 16" weiß ich nicht viel, mittelschwer und günstig ist der Black Jack von Schwalbe.
Die Gabel würde ich gegen Alu tauschen, gibts bei Kubike oder Kaniabikes.eu
Der Lenker ist vermutlich unnötigerweise aus Stahl, da kann man nen hohen MTB-Riser nehmen. Für die 25,4er Lenkerklemmung braucht man dann vermutlich auch nen neuen Vorbau...


----------



## KIV (6. September 2014)

elistra schrieb:


> Ist das ok. Wenn ich einfach in diesem Thread schreibe oder soll ich einen neuen aufmachen?
> 
> Ich hätte da nämlich ein paar Fragen. Ich kenne mich ja überhaupt nicht mit der Materie aus.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde mal das Freilaufritzel ölen, vorher vllt ein Spritzer WD40 oder Caramba zum Lösen...

25/16 ist bei 16" schon heftig leicht, das Treten erinnert dann an eine Nähmaschine...


----------



## hakenschlag (6. September 2014)

hi
wegen mir kannst du den thread gerne benutzen. poste doch mal ein paar bilder von deinen rädern dann kann man gut sehen wo potenzial ist.
bei dem khe lies sich am tretlager an den naben und vor allem am lenker viel sparen.
achja und endlich mal ein bild von meinem fertigem rad fehlt ja auch


----------



## elistra (6. September 2014)

Sieht cool aus das Rad. Falls du es mal verkaufen willst. Meiner Tochter würde es sicherlich auch gefallen. 

Kannst du mir was empfehlen was ich bestellen sollte? Ich muss damit dann in die Selbsthilfe Werkstatt. Habe wie gesagt noch keine Ahnung. 

Kann man eigentlich so eine Hinterradnabe auseinander bauen und von innen reinigen? Das klingt so als schleift darin etwas. 

Und hält so ein auf leicht getrimmtes Rad auch Sprünge usw. aus? Er wird das wohl noch 2 bis 3 Jahre fahren und hoffentlich Spaß dran haben.


----------



## hakenschlag (7. September 2014)

ja das rad hält alles aus 
ich selbst bin schon damit rumgesprungen 
wie gesagt poste doch bitte mal ein paar bilder dann lässt sich sehen was sinn macht und was nicht.


----------



## elistra (7. September 2014)

Bilder muß ich erst machen. Es ist aber genau das Rad welches du auch als Ursprung hattest. So ein blaues Titus Lenny.
Also das hier ist es: http://www.khebikes.com/titus/html/lenny.html
Nur ein anderer Sattel ist schon drauf. So ein weißer Plastiksattel von Khe mit ganz kurzer Sattelstange. Sowas hier: 
http://m.ladenzeile.de/www/detail/362382329/ er sitzt ja eh nicht da drauf.


----------



## KIV (7. September 2014)

zum Thema: "Da schleift was/Nabe öffnen":
Die Nabe dreht auf der Achse frei. Im Ritzel stecken Sperrklinken, die nach hinten getreten, frei laufen und nach vorne einhaken und Antrieb ermöglichen. Da liegt Dein Problem, versuchs mal mit Spritzer Spül-Öl. Hatte ich ja oben schon geschrieben...

Ansonsten kannste das Teil auch im gut sortierten Radladen tauschen lassen, kostet vermutlich rd. 25€ und ist in 5Min erledigt.


----------



## elistra (7. September 2014)

Jo Öl habe ich versucht. Dann hab ich gelesen dass das etwas Zeit braucht. Gucke morgen nochmal.


----------

